# Does my betta like swimming in the filter current... or is he just dumb?!



## Dryst999 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I have a fluval spec at work which I absolutely love, the only problem with it is that it's filter is extremely strong for the size of the tank. I've baffled it by pointing the filter to flow directly into my thermostat, this has pretty much stopped the "vortex" effect that the filter was having on my tank... now the front of the tank is the only place where there is a current. This also happens to be the place where my fish will spend 90% of his day...

He appears to be happy, he has a pretty big bubble nest and he likes following my finger across the tank anytime I get a minute to play with him. The only thing I can't figure out is if he's dumb or if he likes the current... he has 80% of the tank to swim in with 0 current but he literally spends all day in the 20% swimming against the current, floating backwards, then swimming against the current again lol.

Is this normal?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He probably likes it then. If he got stressed he would have probably already gone to the more still part. Some bettas are just funny in that way. I had a betta who loved the current, too.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

We have 2 female bettas in a 40g community tank.. one likes to swim in the filter current a lot also. We have a pleco who will sit in a deco for the bubbles.. 
Funny little things, aren't they?


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

He probably just likes it, haha. It's like one of those fancy 'endless pools', except for bettas. xD


----------

